

How Silicon Valley Can Kill Your Startup - Irene
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/01/how-silicon-valley-can-kill-your-startup

======
ballard
As much as I like Vancouver, the article reads like excuses and whining for an
inability to hustle.

I know people that thrive for around $2 a day in both valleys full stop. So
the cost point is specious.

Furthermore, the talent war is nonsense. There are plenty of corporate
experienced, startup compatible people globally looking for an opportunity to
be part of an adventure. Finding what exactly motivates each candidate is key,
because it's probably not napping pods: is it telecommute time, catered
lunches or time for yoga? Candidates that are too demanding will be toxic or
unmanageable. Also, having every imaginable perk at the beginning doesn't make
sense; periodically add neat things as they can be afforded.

Finally, being entirely located in one particular place is also unnecessary
and not a panacea. Eschewing either valley entirely for too long doesn't sound
particularly wise either. 37signals and others have shown a global virtual
office can work.

PS: Ramen isn't food, try oatmeal.

------
bandy
Failing to list the #1 reason: Your VC could decide that they want their money
back at any moment.

(#2 would be bad employees/decisions foisted on you by those handing you
money)

